# iPhoto: Rebuild Library / Album Directory



## rownetcom (Jan 23, 2003)

For whatever reason, my iPhoto quit listing my albums. All the photos were in the library, but only Library and Last Import were showing.

All the source files/photos/folders are still inplace, by date and all my Albums are there in the Albums folder.

Does anyone know how can I get iPhoto to rebuild it's library and dir cache files? To actually look in it's folder structure and see that the stuff is there? 

I've searched Apple Knowledge base and all threads here and could not find an answer.  Thx.


----------



## rownetcom (Jan 26, 2003)

So nobody has had this problem before?

Hummm..... Does anyone know how to get iPhoto to rebuild it's cache and dir files? Am I hosed? Do I need to re-do everything?

It's a shame, since all the albums are still there.


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 3, 2003)

I think your problem is similar to ours over in this Thread:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=28402&highlight=iPhoto+Library


----------



## rownetcom (Feb 7, 2003)

Well, I read that thread and it isn't the same problem.

I've recently upgraded to iPhoto2. It sees my library. It will find all my photos. What doesn't work, is it lost all the albums.

The albums are all there, the aliased links to the images, the .data files and the folders are all there under the Albums folder. 

What's broke, is the XML file that usually has all the pointers to these Albums, doesn't. I can't get iPhoto to see those Albums and/or rebuild the XML file.

Still looking for the magic to force iPohoto to rescane the Albums folder and rebuils the XML file.

:-(


----------

